# A Leopard on my Driveway!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, I took a snap shot of this Leopard on my driveway. Oh, you did not think it was a big cat did you? Just a very pretty Giant Leopard Moth. They are only active at night and are sometimes called "Lady Birds" by the locals. -- Tex

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_leopard_moth


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I thought it was a big cat when opening the post LOL.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays was dealing with a mountain lion so your in Texas also so...... lol


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhh. I was hoping for a vid of you taking one out with a slingshot myself(JK). Cool moth though.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Very cool.

I know animals better than the average layman, and that is one I was not aware of.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice pic of something not found in this part of the country!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is truly a beauty. I find the decline in insect populations to be truly discouraging. So I am very pleased to see this.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet moth


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

"sweet moth" ^^ Says the owl.... Lol (but seriously cool find tex, thanks for sharing)


----------

